# Centerpiece and candle holders



## thomb (Feb 13, 2021)

Most of this is welded vs machining. Have a slight hand tremor and drink a lot of coffee so I arc strike worse than Mt. Ararat.  I could TIG - but ran out of argon, and there's a over a foot of snow, not hauling a 335 tank through that... so stick it is. It does give a nice pebble-esque surface finish - so yeah I meant to do that...


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 13, 2021)

I like it!  Nice theme too, roundy and disc-y things
I can see where stick might be a bit of a pain, putting all those washers together
-Mark


----------



## Nutfarmer (Feb 14, 2021)

Doesn't matter how you got there I like the look. Nice project


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 14, 2021)

Love the creativity! 
When you get lemons, make lemonade . 
Those hand tremors probably mske it easier to strike an arc!


----------



## thomb (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks for the encouragement!  

I modified vice grip to help hold the washers together so its was fast work - except if, which I would never do, one were to accidently tack a washer to the clamp or to the table.

These washer tacking projects have really helped my arc starting and since all these washers are rusty... cleaning them for TIG would likely taken more time than my 1 to 5+ tries per weld with stick.
!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 14, 2021)

That is some creative metal fabricating, I like the end result.


----------



## brino (Feb 14, 2021)

thomb said:


> It does give a nice pebble-esque surface finish - so yeah I meant to do that...



both the tacks and washers remind me of rain-drops in a puddle.....neat effect.

Are the ball bearings tacked it or removable?

Thanks for sharing your project!

-brino


----------

